# VERDAGUER-London model ship



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Attached are photos of my 1/100 version of the MacAndrews 1958 cargo vessel. It is completely scratch built with planked wooden hull and sheet plastic accommodation. Its as near as I can get it with information and skills available.
J Gunning


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Admirable model! Well done, Sir!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations, sir! A lovely model of a lovely little ship. I always thought MacAndrews boats were some of the handsomest little freighters ever built, and you have certainly done this one justice.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Amen to all above.

I remember her well. A little beaut.

Her name always reminded me of "Jaguar" and the old slogan, "Grace, Space, Pace".

An all-time classic of her kind. Well done!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice indeed! Does it sail, or is it static?
Bob


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

What a great model, well done my friend. I wish I had the skills and know how in order to produce an excellent piece of work. I have always marvelled at the models Bob (Shipbuilder) has produced and now there are two of you. Well done.
Regards
John


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day j gunning.m.today.re:verdaguer-london model ship.great cratmanship,thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Who says engineers don't have nibble fingers,well done John


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you definitely under estimate your own talents, that is a superb model indeed.

neil.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Although I spend most of my spare time making railway locomotives, I can appreciate the skills of modellers working in other spheres and that is a SUPERB model. Well done , and what an attractive vessel to boot.
I am unfamiliar with marine modelling scales but would that be a sailing or static model?.
rgds
Graham Powell ( ex R/O)(Applause)


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. To answer some points it is a static model. They can be powered but is a lot of work for very little steaming on the water. Also as it is a proper ship with masts and derricks and funnel in the middle the derricks needed to glue down so topping lifts can be fitted and look right. To try and make a lift out section to access motor and controls without damaging derricks etc each time would be very difficult. There may be a way but not worked out one.
John G


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*verdaguer*

A very pleasing model she looks splendid.
well done,
Gretaston.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well done, this model is a credit to you.


----------

